# Chicago Weatherman



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

Ok this is a poll
who do you guys use. best/worst?
Best
1.Tom skilling/Weather channel
2.Amy freeze/fox team


Worst
1.Jim ramsey/wgn weather team(besides skill head)
2.channel 5
3.accuweather


----------



## McDude (Jan 26, 2008)

best: 
1. Tom skilling

Hottest:
1. Ginger Zee NBC 5


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

amy freeze sux, I think tom skilling is pretty good. He is very detail oriented when he explains he does the weather, its more interesting that way.


----------



## metallihockey88 (Dec 12, 2008)

i think they are all full of it but tom skilling at least makes me believe he knows what hes talkin about


----------



## Steve 455 (Oct 23, 2008)

I like looking at the gal on channel 5 a lot more than skillet head


----------

